# DIY magazine stool



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

It's different, it's functional, and I wouldn't have one in my house.
https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Mag-Stool/


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JOAT said:


> It's different, it's functional, and I wouldn't have one in my house.
> https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Mag-Stool/


Why not you have all those stacks of woodworking magazines that get so high they slide out all over the place?

Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> Why not you have all those stacks of woodworking magazines that get so high they slide out all over the place?
> 
> Herb


Nope, got rid of almost all of those run of the mill woodworking books. The woodworking book of choice now is WoodenBoat, do have a bunch of those. But if I bind them up, I'd have to go thru all sorts of issues finding the copy I want to look something up in. Hmm, an alternative just struck me. That would be an excellent way of using all those cardboard boxes that accumulate. Now that sounds very doable. I make other stuff out of cardboard, so might just make a stool.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You can get those straps from HF in yellow too that will really brighten things up.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> You can get those straps from HF in yellow too that will really brighten things up.
> Herb


Better yet, yellow duct tape.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

JOAT said:


> It's different, it's functional, and I wouldn't have one in my house.
> https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Mag-Stool/


I wonder what Sandra would have said if I had presented her with one of these instead of the Stool I made for her.
I have a feeling I would have been spending my nights in the camper.

David

And I have lots of old woodworking magazines. hmmmm??


----------

